# Elk Roast?



## smokemdano (Sep 20, 2012)

Wanting to see if anyone has ever smoked an Elk roast? I'v got a friend who has about a 10lb elk roast and has asked if I could smoke it...I think I can, just don't know about time/temp, etc.  I use a vertical propane smoker..Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

If it were mine I would put my favorite rub on it and wrap and put it in the frig overnight then put it in the smoker at 235* until the IT reached 150* then take it out and wrap it in foil and let it rest for a couple of hrs. then slice it up...


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 20, 2012)

You can smoke it but don't overcook it due to it being so lean. I smoked. They will dry out very quickly. I smoked a bacon wrapped venison tenderloin, but got to talking and overcooked it. Not bad just too well done for our taste.

I did a quick search for you to check out: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=elk+roast


----------



## smokemdano (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, the bacon always helps to keep it from drying out.  Thanks for the info. looking forward to getting it on the smoker soon!


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Sep 20, 2012)

The bacon wrap is a good idea.  Bacon is always a good idea.

Sounds like you know this pretty well, but you've got to monitor your cooking temps pretty closely.  Elk is very easy to dry out.  

Enjoy.  I spent last night sighting in my new elk rifle for the hunt.  I've got a cow tag and a spike tag.  The hunt opens in a few weeks.  Can't wait.


----------

